
Show HN: Super fast, tracking free, static page, (yet another) comments plugin - chaosprophet
https://kisscomments.com
======
darekkay
Nice work :) What sets you apart from other providers? I summarized various
ways to add comments to a static site [0] and I would be happy to mention your
app when it's out of beta.

[0] [https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

